# Tort (will my male and female russian breed?)



## coledoug1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have male and a female Russian tortoise and I was hoping they could mate sometime. They have been together for a long time and I keep them outside. How would I know if they were going to or had eggs??


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

The only way to know if the female is going to lay eggs is to observe her actions and/or catch her in the act of nesting. A gravid female close to nesting will usually pace a lot, paw at and sniff the ground in various potential nest sites. Some also keep to themselves and will not eat a few days prior to nesting. 
But sucessful breeding and egg laying rarely happen by just simply keeping two tortoises together. Environmental conditions and in the case of temperate climate species like Russians, seasonal changes, cue breeding. Russians are one of the more difficult Testudo species to breed in captivity simply because few areas of the U.S. have the environment and seasonal changes that are required for them to reproduce. Keeping them either outdoors in an ideal climate or indoors under artificial conditions will encourage them.


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Ok thanks if they are together for a long period of time it is a good chance of eggs right??


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

* Tort*

Hi is there any way you can have a boy and girl tortoise to breed?


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Yes... but...

Depending on the species of tortoise they won't always live together in harmony. Russians in particular don't share nicely. you often have to keep them separately and only introduce them to mate before separating again.

In large outdoor enclosures, groups of 3 or more torts of similar size can work... pairs rarely do in any situation.

You can't be certain of gender until they are 5 or more years old... that's a minimum it depends on specie and size.


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

I know they are a girl and a boy for sure. They don't fight much and they have been with each other for about a year an a half


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

If things change as they get older... and they probably will. be prepared to separate them quickly.

How big/old are they now?


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Female-about 8 inches
Male- about 6 inches


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Forgot to ask what specie they are? 

A 6 inch Aldabra is a baby... a 6 inch Greek is near full grown!


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Russian tortoises


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

They are near full grown then. You are lucky that the male is behaving himself  Long may it continue!


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

So do you think they could mate in the winter? I have about 4 inches dirt in inside inclosure with 6 ft length.



coledoug1 said:


> So do you think they could mate in the winter? I have about 4 inches dirt in inside inclosure with 6 ft length.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 21, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

You will want to put more dirt in in case they do mate and she needs to lay. I think with a Russian you will need around 8in of dirt. Atleast.

They will start mating whenever they want. Winter, spring, summer, fall...It'll just happen one day


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 21, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Would 4 inches be enough to have eggs??

How does this sound? I see if the female shows any signs of having eggs and then I can just put her in her own little area which can have at least 8 inches of dirt?


----------



## bogart20 (Aug 25, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

I've heard anywhere from 8 to 12 inches. That if they hit bottom they may consider it unsuitable to lay


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 25, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

If the substrate is not thick enough she will most likely lay them on top of the substrate.


----------



## coledoug1 (Sep 19, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

How do u know if they are mating??


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

The male will mount the female from the rear and stick his tail under her. Usually they will make some funny noises at this point. In Russians this is often preceded by head bobbing and some biting.

What are your temps, how big is your enclosure, where are you, and are they indoors or outdoors?


----------



## JoeImhof (Sep 19, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

You dont need all the dirt to be that deep. just a nesting box area.

Get a rubbermaid container18x12 inches or so, and 12 inches deep. fill that with substrate. Build a ramp so she can walk up to it. put it in a corner, and also, put a rock or something under the far end (end away from ramp.) That will make the container be a few inches higher on the far end. Thats important because she will want to lay not only in deep substrate, but Also on a hill/incline. Put a big rock or something also on top of the nesting box at the far end.

This will replicate what they need, which is, deep soil, an incline, and a rock or stump at top.

Both my females have laid eggs indoors in such a box.

Good luck


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 19, 2012)

*RE: Tort*



JoeImhof said:


> You dont need all the dirt to be that deep. just a nesting box area.
> 
> Get a rubbermaid container18x12 inches or so, and 12 inches deep. fill that with substrate. Build a ramp so she can walk up to it. put it in a corner, and also, put a rock or something under the far end (end away from ramp.) That will make the container be a few inches higher on the far end. Thats important because she will want to lay not only in deep substrate, but Also on a hill/incline. Put a big rock or something also on top of the nesting box at the far end.
> 
> ...



Very interesting...... Has anybody else done this?


----------



## coledoug1 (Sep 21, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

My temps are about 80. I am keeping them indoors and it is about 5ft long and 2 ft wide. How can u make them mate or does it just happens?

Also my female is in the corner with her hind legs in a lot. Does this mean something??


----------



## coledoug1 (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Tort*



coledoug1 said:


> My temps are about 80. I am keeping them indoors and it is about 5ft long and 2 ft wide. How can u make them mate or does it just happens?
> 
> Also my female is in the corner with her hind legs in a lot. Does this mean something??


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Tort*


What do you mean by your temps are about 80? You should know all four of your temperatures, basking, warm,cool and nighttime. If you haven't got that all setup correctly, I think it's too soon to try to take care of hatchlings.


----------



## coledoug1 (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Well I have a thermometer in there that us hooked up to a light. When it gets to 65 degrees it goes on.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Your tortoises need a basking temperature of about 95F, the warm side of the enclosure should be in the upper 70's, they need a cool side also, which should be in the lower 70's. Low 60's for overnight. 

The whole enclosure should not be around 80F and only heat up when a thermostat drops to 65F, If I am understanding you correctly.

I'm not trying to discourage you, but hatchlings aren't as forgiving of poor husbandry as adult torts. I don't think it's fair to them to try to bring them into this world without putting some serious thought and research into what you're doing. In fact, it makes me kind of sad


----------



## JoeImhof (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Tort*

Agree generally with Laurie. We have 95-105F under the basking lamps, and upper 70's on cool side. Entire enclosure goes down to room temperature at night, so 68-74 depending if we have AC or heat on.

Thats the way to go. cool side, hot side, night temps fall.


----------



## coledoug1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Russian breeding*

I have a male and a female Russian tortoise. I keep them outside during the summer. What are some signs of breeding for Russian tortoise?


----------



## Falcon70 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Russian breeding*

I'm kind of in the same situation with a male and a female (although not trying to breed). Just be cautious in that the male will be very aggressive once sexually mature. You will notice considerable head bobbing and he will try to bite her legs and head to get her to cooperate.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Russian breeding*

Yeah. Head bobbing, chasing, flipping the female, biting of face and legs. Typically the male will bite the front legs and face whilst making eye contact. They will bite the back legs too however. They can get very aggressive. However even though he may not be showing those now. He still might be stressing her. I only keep my males with my females in the outside pen. 4.4 are kept in a 48x20 heavily planted and site barrier enclosure. They dig burrows and seems to be the only safe escape from a male, when the females top 25% of her carapace is showing so the male will give up when the female retreats to her burrow.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2013)

*RE: Russian breeding*

How long are your torts (and how old if you actually know)?

Russians don't have a good reputation for living together in marital harmony. In the wild they roam over vast distances, meet up to mate and move on. Mental and physical bullying among pairs in captivity is common and they need to be separated as soon as you become aware of one them being attacked or becoming withdrawn. Introduce them to mate and then separate again. Groups of three or more can work together in large outdoor enclosures where there are plenty of sight barriers as this gives the opportunity to escape and hide.

If your two are getting along just fine, it suggests that they have not reached sexual maturity yet.


----------



## coledoug1 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Russian breeding*

Both of my tortoises are about 6-8 inches long


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Help (breeding question)*


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE: Help*

Is there a question you need help with. Your pictures look like typical mating to me


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Help*

Yes. With this type of mating is it a good chance of them have eggs?


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE: Help*

If the one being mounted is a female of adult size then yes eggs are the natural result of this. Russians mount for reasons of mating but also to establish dominance.


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Help (breeding question)*

Ok and yes the male is mounting the female


If a male Russian tortoise mounts a female how long will it take for the female to produce eggs?


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE: Help (breeding question)*

A male mounting a female does not guarantee eggs. Males will constantly pursue, court and mount females whenever one is present. This is especially true of Russian males, which are a particularly aggressive species. This is the prime reason for keeping males and females of the species seperate most of the time except of occasional meetings for breeding purposes. Even then, a male may mount the female continuously but unless the female is ready and receptive to breeding copulation is not going to take place. Despite the males aggressiveness and persistence, it is ultimately the female that decides when actual copulation will take place. If she is moving around, running from him, trying to "shake him off" or doing anything else except sitting almost perfectly still and raising her back end she is not being receptive to his advances.


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Help (breeding question)*

How will you know if she accepts or not


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE: Help (breeding question)*

She'll be "sitting almost perfectly still and raising her back end". If she is trying moving from side to side or trying to run away in an attempt to throw him off she is not being receptive. Some females if "trapped" will simply pull their appendages in while the male continues to bite, ram and mount her. This is not her being receptive. This is her trying to protect herself because she cannot escape. This is also when she can most easily be injured.


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Help (breeding question)*

Ok thanks. What type of season does a Russian tortoise lay eggs?


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 20, 2013)

*RE: Help (breeding question)*



coledoug1 said:


> Ok thanks. What type of season does a Russian tortoise lay eggs?



Russian tortoises are a temperate climate species. Their entire annual activity revolves around the increase and decrease in temperatures and light duration & intensity as well as some other minor environmental factors. This means that in the wild they breed shortly after they wake from brumation (hibernation). Typically in the late spring, early summer. If kept uninterrupted outdoors in captivity they will typically follow a pattern much the same as they would have in the wild. But when kept indoors their activity schedule is determined by the temperatures and light that they are exposed to.


----------



## pappabear1973 (Sep 1, 2013)

I also am interested in this topic. I only have a female now. However I am debating funding a male and trying to eventually mate. Can any one suggest good books or sites. I would want on breeding and hibernation. Thank you.


----------

